# Correct polish to remove windscreen scratches



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi i was wondering what the best polish to use with a da polisher to remove small scratches on my windscreen, basically last cgance saloon before having to replace it.

What would be the correct speed to use and what size of area should i work .


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

You'll need something like Ceriglass

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/glass-cleaners-sealants/carpro-ceriglass-polish/prod_971.html

applied using a Rayon pad

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=987

It will still take some time to get rid of any scratches as glass is very hard.

When using the machine, periodically keep checking that the glass isn't getting hot.

John


----------



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks John will give this a try, will keep an eye on the glass and use a lower speed of say 3-4 on my da polisher to try and stop the glass getting hot, i have heard its a bit messy and also to keep spritzing the area to stop the polish drying out .......would you recommend this.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Check with someone who does double Glazing. Glazer's off OLD used WIREWOOL to remove Scratches from Window's, BUT there are different Grades so I'm not sure which grade they used. Or ASK in a DIY shop.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

youngwangie said:


> Check with someone who does double Glazing. Glazer's off OLD used WIREWOOL to remove Scratches from Window's, BUT there are different Grades so I'm not sure which grade they used. Or ASK in a DIY shop.


0000 grade steel wool is great for getting contaminants off windscreens but it wont remove scratches and using any grade lower than this and you'll end up adding more scratches to the screen. As above the only thing that should shift them, albeit have some hard work, is Ceriglass. I've also tried barkeepers friend in the past and whilst it does clean the glass quite well it'll fill and sit in the deeper scratches making them even more noticeable.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with what Neil says above. Wire wool of the right grade can be used to clean very very dirty glass. I've seen it used on barn finds. 

If you're using ceriglas, you can cause a degree refraction in the glass, usually really noticeable at night with oncoming headlights. 

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks


----------



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

thanks for the tips, wont be able to try till i get back from work in 2 weeks, see how it goes as i said its last chance saloon for it......if i can get the scratches out then perfect failing that it will need replaced.

Hopefully be able to post up my results.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Rupes has an absolutely fantastic glass system. 

It's still new to me, so I haven't actually learnt the names of products used yet. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

*Glass scratch removal and polishing*

Have a look here - http://www.glasspolishshop.com/

Cerium oxide compound and felt/rayon pads will remove the likes of wiper tracks and polish up the glass nicely.

However, for proper scratch removal you will likely be looking at wet sanding with a specific abrasive and, as you would expect, there are various grades depending on the job at hand. And after wet sanding you will need to finish with cerium oxide and a felt pad to refine the sanding marks.

General rules:

1. Machine speed lower than for paint correction
2. Arm speed faster than for paint correction
3. Frequently monitor the temperature of the glass

And yes, it can get a wee bit messy - cerium oxide compound creates a kind of slurry. Don't worry too much about it drying out, just don't keep working it if it looks like it is - a spritz of water will reactivate the compound and allow you to continue.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

And check out this video of dry sanding a scratch out of the glass using a specific kit and a regular drill:






I have tried the drill method on a windscreen but found it incredibly difficult - because you're not face on like you would be with a side window your control is compromised and it's easier for the thing to buck around like hell.

If you have access to a machine polisher then it will be way easier.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Use fine grade wire wool


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

German Taxi said:


> And yes, it can get a wee bit messy - cerium oxide compound creates a kind of slurry. Don't worry too much about it drying out, just don't keep working it if it looks like it is - a spritz of water will reactivate the compound and allow you to continue.


This.

Tape up all your rubbers, and shove a load of MFs down your scuttle panel and wiper arms - that stuff gets everywhere. It'll dry like rock as well, so best avoid getting it on any plastics in the first place.

It can be done, but it's slow going - windscreens suddenly become the size of a football field once you start polishing them!

Also, don't focus on any spot on the windscreen, if you're using a rotary, its easy to leave some distortion. I would start on the passenger side to get your technique sorted - then the middle, and finish the drivers side last. Arm movements with the polisher should follow the curvature of the windscreen, which is normally horizontal, not vertical.

(as you're using a DA, perhaps this last bit of advice doesn't apply)


----------

